# spotlight on stress



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Different body stress reactions.Fight or flight or chronic stress. http://kidshealth.org/teen/mind_matters/fe.../stress_p3.html


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Bump


----------

